# Super nude mice



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've been breeding my completely hairless, no fuzz, whiskers or eyelashes for a while now and had quite a lot of health problems crop up. They finally seem to be coming good and of all the ones I've bred I've just kept four big healthy does and two bucks, which I've paired up and am optimistic of some good babies


----------



## vickyholt13 (May 30, 2009)

oh wow what a cutie. i love my three hairless mice they do however have a coat of fuzz so not very good hairless mice. yours is very sweet looking. sounds like a lot of hard work has gone in to getting them total hairless and healthy


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

One of my hairless does refuses to breed so ive retired her, one gave birth then died for some unknown reason when the babies were 3 week old. There was only 2 babies both does thank god but one has what looks like a big yellow head on her back near her tail :S

Im thinking of selling all the hairless off as pets then starting again with a different blood line :S


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Hairless critters are not my thing, not helped by seeing numerous hairless rats with really awful type, but even to my untrained eye that looks to be a mouse with good substance, and respect to you for having the stamina to breed through all the health issues, hope you get the decent babies you are hoping for.


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I have to commend those who work with hairless varieties of ANY ANIMAL. Glad to see you are reaching your program goals.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

How fantastic, i will get some eventually, i'm just waiting for a decent line, as like you say they carry so many health issues and inbreeding problems 

I managed to get through problems with my hairless fuzzy and now they are coming off great, not as lovely quality like yours of course, but all health issues seem to have disappeared and i'm getting a lovely flow of babies coming through


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree with Julie, hairless are not my thing, but I can appreciate the work, blood sweat and tears involved to breed and improve a variety that would be frowned upon by many. well done, the photo shows a healthy looking mouse, hopefully the health problems are now in the past.


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

That's a gorgeous nekkid moosie !! 
I think I'm in love !!! :kewl

Just starting out with hairless meeces - My only 'hairless' chap is fuzzy but I loves him all the same...lol
Fingers crossed for healthy babby nekkids.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope you are getting the babies that you are striving for!

These are the type (I don't mean 'type' as in conformation ) of hairless mice and rats we have here in the US. Totally nekkid! I saw my first ones while working at a pet store and we got both mice and rats. I must admit they gave me quite a shock when opeing their tub! :shock: Not what I was expecting unpacking small 'furries'!  They are trying to market them here as hypo-allergenic to appeal to a wider consumer range. Yours, of course, have much lovelier type (i mean conformation this time  )!

Are these 2 totally different varieties genetically (the nekkid ones over here and the 'fuzzies' over there)? Are yours different, Sarah, or have you line bred for this trait? Some of these things are so confusing to me! lol I think it's worse being here in the US, as so many things are different.


----------



## Alan_Calderwood (Jul 17, 2009)

Omg lovein these ..........didnt think any of these rare varietys had any type or size but fook me Sarah that's a whopper well done  and glad the health issues are starting to die down......just out of interest what sort of health problems dose this variety encounter

Alan


----------

